# Overdose with corrid???



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

I called my vet about my buck having diarrhea with blood in the stool. He suggested I give him the 5 day treatment. Yesterday I mixed the Drench with water per directions. Today I said oh I have to give him his corrid and grabbed the wrong bottle... I grabbed the straight corrid not the mix and gave him 29 cc straight corrid instead of the mixture. He is 100lbs. I have been looking for
Side effects or things I can do. I called the vet and he said just watch him. I feel horrible to have made such a bad mistake. Is there anything I can do???


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Give probios and watch carefully.

Maybe some MOM or charcoal if you see anything off.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Watch for ANY signs or Polio. At the first sign of any sign that he MIGHT have polio I would start treatment. If you do treat him you will probably have to start again on the Corid, but make sure what others would do first, if you cross that road


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope he is OK today?

Just keep an eye on him, this was yesterday so, if he is OK, and you didn't give any thiamine or fortified vit B complex, you can just continue with day 2 as normal.
If you gave thiamine in any form, restart at day 1 and so on.


----------



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Hope he is OK today?
> 
> Just keep an eye on him, this was yesterday so, if he is OK, and you didn't give any thiamine or fortified vit B complex, you can just continue with day 2 as normal.
> If you gave thiamine in any form, restart at day 1 and so on.


Thank you and he does still look good. I gave him replanmine this morning. Did that count as thiamine or vitamin B? Why would o have to start the 5 days over if he got any of that? Sorry I am confused and want to do the right thing. Thank you Tara


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Giving thiamine at the same time as corid cancels out the corid.

Corid mimic's thiamine, which the cocci goes to, then it kills the cocci. 
It is complicated to describe but, that is how it is.


If the replanmine used has no thiamine listed on the label, you are OK. Then this would be day 2 of corid. Be sure to give the mixed version. 

Vit B-1 is thiamine.


----------



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you so much for answering that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------

